# Teich neu befüllen - Wie vorgehen? Starterbakterien sinnvoll?



## Sambuscia (3. Apr. 2019)

Hallo liebe Leute!
Wir haben letztes Wochenende unseren 8m³ Teich entleeren müssen, da wir die direkt angrenzende meterhohe Hecke entfernen mussten, ist leider sehr viel Erde hineingerutscht. Wir wollten ihn aber sowieso etwas umgestalten und im hinteren Bereich fehlte die Kapilarsperre und es wuchs schon der Rasen samt Erde hinein. Dazu sei gesagt, dass wir den Teich erst seit letztem Jahr besitzen (Hauskauf). Wir haben hierbei ca. 0,5 m³ Teichwasser in einem großen Bottich behalten (da gute Wasserwerte), in dem befinden sich aktuell auch die Unterwasserpflanzen und die See- + Teichrose. Mehr konnten wir leider nicht zwischenlagern.

Ansonsten haben wir den Teich grob gereinigt, die Uferbepflanzung ausgelichtet und wir setzen noch ein paar neue Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone. Im Teich selbst haben wir (außer im Flachwasserbereich Kies) nur die nackte Folie, so ist es einfacher zu reinigen und die Unterwasserpflanzen sitzen sowieso im Korb mit Sand-Kies-Gemisch.

Nun befüllen den Teich am Wochenende neu mit Leitungswasser. *Wie gehen wir am besten dabei vor?* Machen *Starterbakterien* (z.B. Söll BioBooster) Sinn? Oder genügt unsere bereits vorhandene Bepflanzung und die aufbewahrten 0,5 m³, dass der Teich sich einigermaßen schnell einspielt? Sollen wir vielleicht das aufbewahrte Teichwasser in den Filter packen und diesen erst in 1-2 Tagen in Betrieb nehmen, damit sich hier die Bakterien ansammeln und der Filter vielleicht effektiver arbeitet nach der Winterpause (Gedankenspielerei)? Oder einfach Leitungswasser rein, aufbewahrtes Teichwasser mit dazu und Filter anschmeißen? Wie gesagt, Fische sind keine vorhanden und möchten wir auch nicht, nur 2-3 __ Frösche (falls die nicht schon abgehauen sind ;-))

Viele Grüße aus Ostfriesland!


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2019)

Ganz ehrlich?
Wenn da bakterielle noch viel lebt, sann dind es die aneroben.
Und genau die braucht ihr bei einem neuen/ gereinigten/ sterilen Teich nicht. 
Alles andere ist in Spuren immer vorhanden und die Zeit spielt keine Rolle. 
Von daher Frischwasser rein, Filter an und 24/7 laufen lassen.


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2019)

So manchmal sollte man wohl doch, nochmals die Autokorektur und seine fetten Finger, überprüfen


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2019)

Sambuscia schrieb:


> aufbewahrtes Teichwasser mit dazu und Filter anschmeißen? Wie gesagt, Fische sind keine vorhanden



Genau, Starterbakterien= Hälfte Teich, Hälfte Filter oder mit dem Mittelstrahl den Filter animieren, einmal die Woche reicht.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2019)

Wasser rein und Filter laufen lassen. Filterbakterien helfen nur dem Händler in der Kasse... 

Ohne Besatz hast Du ja auch keine Eile.


----------



## Nori (3. Apr. 2019)

Die 11 bis 13 € für das Döschen Filterstarter verkneif ich mir seit Jahren auch - macht keinen Unterschied - läuft auch ohne Söll und Konsorten ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sambuscia (3. Apr. 2019)

Ja top! Danke. Dann einfach rein mit dem Wasser und warten. Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal Erfahrungen mit Kanne Brottrunk gemacht? Mein Kollege schwört drauf und füllt immer was in seinen Teich, wenn da mal die Algen etwas überhand nehmen bzw. um den Teich wieder klar zu bekommen.


----------



## Ida17 (10. Apr. 2019)

Moin,



Sambuscia schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal Erfahrungen mit Kanne Brottrunk gemacht?


Kann man in den Teich kippen, kann man auch selber trinken oder ganz weglassen  
Es schadet dem System nicht, probier es aus; bleibt nur abzuwarten ob bei Dir auch etwas passiert.


----------



## Kusa72 (10. Apr. 2019)

Starterbakterien besser weg lassen. Ohne Fische gibt es kein Nitrit und kein Ammoniak. Somit haben die Bakterien auch nichts zum verstoffwechseln und sterben ab.
VG Kusa72


----------

